
Show HN: Deepkit: the first desktop app for deep learning experiments - marcjschmidt
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;deepkit.ai<p>Hi guys, I&#x27;m the founder of Deepkit. An app that helps you visualize, debug, track, and run ML&#x2F;DL experiments, directly on your workstation or on your own servers, in your LAN or in the cloud. Deepkit will be free for individual users and available in all app stores. You can use the app alone or use the real-time collaborative features within a team using the Deepkit team server.<p>We&#x27;re are looking for alpha users that want to help us building a better, cheaper and more efficient way of doing ML&#x2F;DL experiments. If you&#x27;re interested, please register at the website. We currently only support MacOS, but Windows &amp; Linux will follow. Follow us on Twitter @deepkitAI to get notified once we release the public version.
If you got any questions, I&#x27;m happy to answer in the comments.
======
mlejva
This looks really great.

I think you should make your post with "Show HN" prefix.

